# Is Paint pealing/rusting on a (fairly new) Camp Chef pretty normal??



## DanG123 (Feb 18, 2021)

So, I've always had Stainless Steel  - but my new pellet smoker (bought Oct 2020) has developed some paint peeling and rusting (about 6" wide).  on the front.

The grill is certainly outside - but under a covered overhang so not in direct sun/rain.  And I have really only used it for about 70 - 80 hours total. 

It isn't impacting the cook/temps etc.  and I'm not looking to give Camp Chef a hard time here - really just wondering if this is common or maybe a manufacturing defect? 

Anyone know if this is to be expected after  less than 5 months?


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 18, 2021)

I wouldn't think that's normal. My pit boss is 3yrs old on a covered porch with 600+ cooks on it. No discoloration to the outside at all. I'd give them a call and ask for a fix or a replacement


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 18, 2021)

I would follow TNJAKE's advice, and ask for a replacement.  That's not normal for its age.

Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 18, 2021)

There are some high end smokers that are just have High Temp Paint and rust happens. But the baked on Powder Coat, should not fail that soon. Make the Call ....JJ


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Feb 19, 2021)

Give Camp Chef a call, their customer service is really good.


----------



## Coreymacc (Feb 19, 2021)

I've had my Smoke Pro for almost 4 years now and it's like the day I bought it. Paint is in perfect condition.  I would say yours has a quality issue. Camp Chef customer service is amazing I wouldn't wait too long, they will take care of you. 

Corey


----------



## DanG123 (Feb 22, 2021)

Thanks all for the input.

I did contact Camp Chef, they responded very quickly, agreed that it was a problem and offered a couple options to resolve.

While still kind of a bummer it happened - *very *happy with the customer service.


----------



## bill1 (Feb 22, 2021)

Did you ever have a grease fire that resulted in boiled/bubbled paint?  Then the paint usually chips off at the bubbles and eventually the base metal rusts.  PB may still stand behind it, after all they're supposed to be engineered against grease fires, which could potentially burn your house down.  
But that kind of an "over-temp event" was my first thought on seeing the pic.


----------



## DanG123 (Feb 22, 2021)

bill1 said:


> Did you ever have a grease fire that resulted in boiled/bubbled paint?  Then the paint usually chips off at the bubbles and eventually the base metal rusts.  PB may still stand behind it, after all they're supposed to be engineered against grease fires, which could potentially burn your house down.
> But that kind of an "over-temp event" was my first thought on seeing the pic.



nope.


----------

